# Meat Grinder



## c_haroldson (Mar 26, 2008)

Wondering peoples opinions on meat grinders. Probably gonna be grinding 10-15 deer a year, and wondering what other people use and what size would be good for that amount. Want one that lasts more than 2 years. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought a 1hp self contained from Northern Tool. I like it alot. I usually grind between 3 to 4 deer. I like the fact that all I have to do is turn a screw on the neck of it and it instantly comes apart. The size of the neck is a #22 which is plenty big for me but if your are going to grind quite a few deer you probably want the #32. I believe that comes on a 1 3/4hp motor. If you watch you can sometimes catch them on sale. I ordered mine on line and was able to save some money and had someone pick it up at the Fargo store.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

dont skimp on the grinder, i got a 100$ LEM jobby and it does alright, kinda slow going though and the meat needs to be in smaller chuncks.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is the LEM website http://www.lemproducts.com/category/grinders
we have the #12 it should be the one on the top. This grinder works great it grinds 6-8 pounds a minute and it gets the meat really good and ground up. Its kind-of expensive but its worth it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I also have the one from Northern - great deal. I run 4 deer and 3 hogs thru it every year.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

make one with an electric motor( 1.5 or 2 hp) and a cast iron hand grinder hooked up with pulleys. It will grind faster than you can stuff it in there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also have this one for 5-6 years from Northern tool.It does a good job.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... 6989_36989


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

We have used the Cabela's 3/4 hp Grinder for the past few years. We haven't had any problems with it doing 12-15 deer a year.


----------

